# Is there a downside to bathing a dog with a hose outside?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger is in desperate need of a bath. He has been getting a little sticky lately and the tiniest bit smelly and of course, playing in the river today didn't help matters. Last time I bathed him in the tub and he was good once I got help lifting him in...but the mess afterwards was unbelievable! I spent more time cleaning up the bathroom than I did bathing him.

So I'm wondering if I could give him a bath outside with a hose? I don't have a portable tub or anything so I was thinking I'd soak him (gently) with the hose, suds up, rinse off, possibly repeat. Is there a downside to this that I'm not thinking of? It's really hot outside so he won't catch a chill and the water might be cold, but he just spent 2 hours swimming in an ice cold river so I can't think it would bother him too much. He's already scared of the hose so associating it with a bath won't matter much - he runs anytime he sees me pick up the hose as it is.

Thoughts?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Nope, it's fine!  The only downside is if you have any dirt in your backyard, because the first thing a dog will do to dry off is roll in it!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is what i have been doing for years, when it is warm outside.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hm, there's a ton of dirt in my backyard...I guess I'll just keep my eyes on him and a bunch of cookies nearby so he doesn't try to go roll!

Okay, hopefully bathing outside works better than in the tub! Can't wait to try it now that's warm enough! Of course, as I type that, the rain clouds are starting to roll in. Grrreat.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I find bathing Jack to be a much easier task outside with the hose. Inside is just a nightmare. I end up making such a mess and he gets all wigged out in our guest shower. Outside he's fine, loves the hose and I think the cool water feels nice in the heat. We have a nozzle that adjusts the spray to a nice setting and I'm able to turn it off while I'm sudsing (sp?) him up so it doesn't waste water.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We've always bathed Casey/Laura/Bea outside with the hose. We also had hook-ups outside for warm water so it never was ice cold. 

The first thing that they love to do when cut-loose is to roll in the grass, dirt, or a small dead rodent if one presents itself. 

Make sure you have a nozzle that can be shut off while you're sudsing like Jackity Jack's mom said! Otherwise water will just be streaming down the driveway. Been there, done that!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I almost always bathed Maggie outdoors. She just liked it better. I'd give the last one in the fall on the last warm day then the first in early spring on the first warm day. Now Hank, he hates the hose, other than to drink out of it, so all his baths have been inside.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I'm done work for the day and it still looks nice outside (amazing) so I'm going to go try this! I have a feeling a bag of cookies and a leash will be needed...I'll let ya'll know how it goes!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

The downside to bathing them with the hose outside is that they don't lather as well with cold water. Go to a plumbing supply store and buy the little adaptor thingy and run the hose from a sink or bathtub (through a window or door if you have to) so you can give them a warm water bath. They lather MUCH better in warm water. We do this all the time. Of course, we have a pool bath, so it's just a short run for the hose. At our last house though we ran it thru the bathroom window.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, that had to be easiest bath ever. Ranger wasn't too impressed at first with the whole hose thing. I'm not sure why he hates it but he does. So I had the leash on and gave him some cookies and just when he thought the hose wasn't too bad, I soaked him with it. He tried to escape occasionally but I just reeled in the leash and gave him cookies while I lathered/rinsed with the other hand. Eventually, I was able to step on the leash and use two hands and he was okay. Here are some pics of Ranger "enjoying" his bath, and then going nuts afterwards.

The joys of having a flat coat? No undercoat so less time bathing, less time rinsing, and less time drying! He's already almost fully dry!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad the bath went well. I only bathe my boys myself (not a groomer) in summer so I use their baby pool and the hose. They don't like it much either but the baby pool helps.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

God I love Flat Coats!!!
Way to go Ranger (hold out for more cookies next time)


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your question just made me smile. I am glad you tried it. With three Goldens, we are able to save a lot during the summer. We bathe them when we need to - which is at least every other week. We keep them on the patio with the X-pen so there is no venturing off or rolling around. They each get their turn. Its like a spa - we brush them out good, trim them, clean their ears, and use MysticSea shampoo. Its fun for us and they just stand there so relaxed - they love the good scrub down. Then they nod off and dry in the summer air for an hour or so. We brush them about half-way dry and then do a final brushing in the end. I think they look better when we do it ourselves - I know it is a lot easier being outside. 

And yes, we use cold water - - - they don't seem to mind. I think they love attention and it feels good I'm sure.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I wash every dog of mine and grooming client with the hose 
Cold water is better anyhow for rinsing.
Your Ranger looks like a clone of my old dog Maguire. I know this is a goofy picture but the only one online I have of him. I got him out of the shelter for $35, great great dog.








he is the black one of course 
We ILP'd Maguire as a flat coat and his official name was Mango's Show Me The Money.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I do hose baths b/c it's nearly always warm enough here and being an apartment renter, my landlady gets steamed when dog fur clogs the drain. ;-)

Only downside is that cold water won't get them as clean as warm, but we make it work. I never think he feels dirty after I do it, when when he goes to my groomer friend, I feel a difference.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh.....what a handsome boy!!!! He looks really PO'd at something in the 6th picture!! I have to bath my guys earlier in the day as they take forever to dry. Thank goodness they don't mind the hair dryer too much.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL, I just did this earlier with Max!! Of course when I was finished he had to go roll around in the dirt and grass! Ranger looks great!! Glad to hear things went well. He is such a cute flat coat


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I hate bathing dogs outside, I always try to do it in the tub when possible. My mom is the opposite: she love bathing her dogs outside, hates doing it in the tub.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Our next door neighbors' lab got frozen tail after a hose bath.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

I got some of those big shammie cloths...the ones advertised on tv..they work really well inside and outside and get quite a bit of the water off them before they go & roll around...They both like the hose but love the bath better because they get touched and rubbed with soap so it's not so bad! The dog's life can be great!
Oh...I absolutely love the pics you posted! What a beautiful dog!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I always wash outside with a hose too, but I use a baby pool for Ike to stand in. Keeps him corralled and the water from creating a mud puddle. We have well water and when the water is very cold, I keep a 2 gallon watering can filled with warm water to add some warmth to the process. When I'm done, I use the soapy water left in the pool to water the potted plants around the yard. They've never minded a bit of soap.

Ranger sure seemed to enjoy his first hose bath.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

This last photo is too funny... Ranger's expression is just great.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I have to use the hose to wash Max. If I even try and get him into the bathroom he freezes and turns into a statue that is IMPOSSIBLE to move. He has gotten a bath atleast once a week since he has been here so he is getting used to hose baths. Today he is getting one as as soon as it warms up a bit more. I brush him before and after and then sit in my porch swing while he bakes in the sun to dry off. I dont let him in the house right away because we keep it pretty cold in here and I dont want him to get a chill.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm glad this thread was posted! Using our tub for three dogs right now is pretty much impossible. I'm so achy after doing just one... So I wanted to bathe them all outside.

It's a freaking heatwave around here now (will get up to 100 degrees) so it's okay to have the icy water from the hose? I'm just afraid it will be too cold for them. LOL. Especially Sadie, since she doesn't have the longer coat. 

I trust you all though, and I think I might use Paula's warm watering can idea too.  

Wish me luck!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

99.9% of the time I bath the dogs outside. Years ago we picked up an onyx shower pan at a close out sale. We were going to use if for a remodel and never did. I had my husband build a raised platform for it and started using it for the dogs. For years I hooked up a hose to the garage sink and would stretch it out the door to the shower pan. Then during a remodel we did 2 years ago, I mentioned to my DH it would be nice to have faucets at the bath stand. My wish was granted, during the plumbing portion he ran the plumbing for hot/cold right to the stand. I think we are the only people around with hot/cold running water with a showerpan in their backyard. I hooked a piece of flexible hose to the drain so I can direct the water away from me. Plus the great thing - I don't have to bend over to wash the dogs.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Our3dogs - that is quite the set up! Especially compared to me yesterday...I had shorts, flip flops, cookies, shampoo, hose and a leashed dog! 

Thanks everyone for the compliments on Ranger! He was pretty happy after his bath yesterday and zoomed around the yard a few times before he got his Looney Tunes towel draped over him like a cape. Anyone else's dog do that weird shake where they go from head to tail? The last few seconds Ranger's just shaking his bum and tail - it makes me laugh all the time! 

I see what some of you said about the cold water not doing as great a job of warm. I can feel he's not quite as clean or shiny as he was after his last (warm) bath, but he still feels better plus I got the mud and river smell off him! I couldn't stop petting him last night, he felt so soft! 

Here's a pic of Ranger in his after-bath glory:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hose bathe Flora 3x a week (she swims in dirty water a lot and it keeps the fleas off her), and god do I love it. The water is never icy cold b/c it's so freakin' hot here all the time, so I feel like she gets pretty clean. There's a nice fence right along our yard, so I generally tie her to the fence, and she stands perfectly still while I scrub her down and rinse her off with the spray hose. Then when we're done she goes crazy and immediately runs inside and lays down on my bed. :doh:

...That reminds me, I need to order some more micro-tek.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm glad this thread was posted! Using our tub for three dogs right now is pretty much impossible. I'm so achy after doing just one... So I wanted to bathe them all outside.
> 
> It's a freaking heatwave around here now (will get up to 100 degrees) so it's okay to have the icy water from the hose? I'm just afraid it will be too cold for them. LOL. Especially Sadie, since she doesn't have the longer coat.
> 
> ...


I think if Sadie is cold, she will shiver. We live in a Chicago suburb. We have had to hose our three Golden's feet, tummys, tails, and bottoms outside with cold water in a November drizzle after a muddy romp - - - they can handle it - - - they're Goldens : )


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I bathe my dogs outside all the time. I have bathed them in fifty degree weather if it is sunny. I have plenty of towels around and dry them as best as I can then put them in their crates until they are all dry. 

It has been very hot here. Yesterday we returned from North Carolina. We were there for ten days visiting my son and daughter in law. I boarded Brie and Pearl at their vets. I picked them up today, pee yew stinky puppers. When I go them home John was waiting with the hose ready. We use a sprayer that is adjustable to a light spray. It is 81 degrees out and sunny. I stopped and bought the shampoo on the way home. I use Saint Ives body wash. Oatmeal and shea butter. It does a beautiful job on their coats and is very gentle. It was 1.99 a bottle, the pet shampoo is 7.00. It suds up well no matter what the water temp is.
I am telling ya, those two stood there like they were in heaven. We didn't even have to hold onto the leash. Afterward, they ran and rolled in the grass. We have two acres 1/4 is E Fence. There is plenty of of grass for them to roll in. Right now they are sleeping very soundly. They missed their cushy beds, Mom & Dad.
For the bad weather I have a stock tank in the basement near the laundry. I have it setting up on an old coffee table. It is just the right height for the dogs to get into. It is made out of heavy rubber. John cut out the end so the dogs could get in and out easily. I run the hose from the faucet in the laundry tub. He put a drain in it so the water runs out. It is deep enough that when the dogs shake it does not go all over. I lay down an old blanket that they can stand on when they get out. When they shake it goes on the blanket what doesn't I just mop up. It works out great.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I bathed Riley inside in the shower up until we got Jaxson. His coat is so thick and he takes so long to bathe I thought outside would be easier. I do them separately and I do it in the driveway to avoid the rolling the dirt thing. I use the training leash (the one that works like a choker) and attach it to my boat hitch. This acts a great anchor to keep the dogs in place.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Consider the fact that Goldens were bred to be in cold water for duck hunting. They have an undercoat to protect them.

You can get a plastic baby pool and if you fill it up a day or two before it will be nice and warm. Plus the water in our hose in the summer is sometimes really too hot at first! So I run it in the pool until it's a safe temp.

I use the Microtek too.. it's the safest for Gunner's allergy prone skin.


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Can you buy mats to put on your lawn or something when bathing out side?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy gets bathed outdoors most of the time!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly gets a shower outside. Hubby has installed a hot water tap outside so we can get warm water for Molly by using a mixer connection that uses the hot and cold tap. She loves her outside shower now that it's warm water especially with the colder weather arriving


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

I've tried three ways (not including using the kitchen sink when Arthur was little . Outside with a hose is fine, but since we live in a condo, it's in a courtyard where cars might come, and I don't want to leash him because he needs his collar off to wash that mangy ruff around his neck. In the bathroom with a tub, things went well, though getting in and out was a hassle, and yes, it made a big mess. My favorite way is to take him in to the stand up closed shower staff, after I've had a shower. It has a hand held sprayer that can be taken off the wall. He can't get away, and just stood patiently. I could use a nice temperature, rinse with the hand held sprayer, and then let him shake inside the stall. Then dry him and open the door (and rinse myself . Clean, quick, easy.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I finally gave up bathing our dogs outside in a child's pool. It was really hard on my back. We got a shower head on a long hose for the bathtub and it works great! I give Elliot a weekly bath before we go on therapy dog visits. He climbs into the tub eagerly. He seems to know we will be visiting the hospital in the morning.


----------

